# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Plaguicida 100% Orgánico

## Hsalgado

He desarrollado un plaguicida 100% orgánico ( certificado ) a base de un fermentado de algas Marinas. Lo he probado para el control de Thrips y Zigatoka en Banano, Nemátodos en caña de Azúcar, Pulgón y Piojos en Cítricos, Polillas y Oidium en Vid, Gusanos en espárragos y diferentes plagas en cultivos como Fresa, Páprika, Papa, Algodón, Tomate, Paltos,  etc. con excelentes resultados.
Cualquier inquietud, por favor contactarse conmigo al correo hsalcha@hotmail.com 
Hugo SalgadoTemas similares: Cultivo organico de vid Café Orgánico cafe organico Banano Organico palto  organico

----------

